# Text-to-Speech



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

This is brilliant...!!!
You Type...She speaks...technology has far surpassed me!!! Try it and see!! 
Turn up the volume.

She will say anything you type. I don't know how they do this! When you move the mouse around, her eyes follow the pointer. When you write something in the left space and then click on 'Say it,' she says it!
You can also change persons doing the talking and the language they speak.
Technology! Wow !!

Click This


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Scept1c That is funny. I put in Red lorry Yellow lorry and made it faster with male voice. Sounded like Charlie Drake. Oops thats my age showing. 

Regards Vicwo


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Scept1c That is funny. I put in Red lorry Yellow lorry and made it faster with male voice. Sounded like Charlie Drake. Oops thats my age showing. 

Regards Vicwo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I put in --you silly old fart---Ray came dashing in to see who was calling him that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I made it tell a joke, you can put a fair bit in.

Kev

PS nice to be able to control what comes out of a womens gob for a change :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yeah I know, or a mans


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

why is there such a wind noise on it?

Kev.


----------

